# BIG SNAPPER!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Last day of the season, went out 15 miles or so. Had a blast and really enjoyed the crazyweather. I had a hard time getting past the barracudas =/ they were super aggressive, jumping out of the water after my half snapper they left me to reel in,but brought home themeat all the same. I could be on the gulf everyday, the jellies and dolphins, cuddas, birds, turtles, flying fish, sharks, storms and every awesome thing that seems to come standard with a day on the water are amazing blessings to experience.....and the fishin and coldbeeraint too bad either!!!!! I wonder ifits legal to bring home4 half snappers :angel








Don't know why I"m making that stupid face.


----------



## lobsterman

Yes it is a big snapper, it is a shame they are closed fro a long time now, because they are thick as bees.


----------



## BuckWild

Nice Snapper. It's great to see ladies enjoying all the water has to offer! Too bad there's not more like you!


----------



## Mariner

*What snapper?????:clap*


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

WOW! nice snapper! :bowdown i could read your reports and look at your pictures all day! keep em comin!


----------



## beerfish

By reading your post it sound like you know what fishing is all about not just the fishing but everything about being on the water. You should open a girls school to get more of them fishing instead of bitching.lol Rock on Huntress!!:bowdown


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Nice snapper and a good looking woman holding it.:bowdown


----------



## pelagicone

Awesome report Aqua Huntress, WOW :bowdown


----------



## vicious circle

Nice fish Aqua Huntress!!!


----------



## bayou bandit

WOW! I haven't looked at any reports lately, but I am surely glad that I did today. Please post more pics... of your fish, of course. I am in awe.


----------



## cobe killer

can i bring the fish that i catch to you so you can hold them up for me? they would look a lot better with you behind them than me and a lot more people would want to look at my post. just a thought!! great report.:clap


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Well thats a very flattering offer but I don't hold up another anglers fish, I have a bit of a pride issue. I takerigging, baiting, setting the hook, gaffing, dehooking, cleaning and cooking my fish very seriously!I guess because most people think I'm just along for the photos but I am in it for the sport and fun andhoning my skills. Butthanks for confidenceboost=)


----------



## Jason

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (8/18/2009)*Well thats a very flattering offer but I don't hold up another anglers fish, I have a bit of a pride issue. I takerigging, baiting, setting the hook, gaffing, dehooking, cleaning and cooking my fish very seriously!I guess because most people think I'm just along for the photos but I am in it for the sport and fun andhoning my skills. Butthanks for confidenceboost=)


How bout I give you my ole lady's # and you talk to her.....AHHHHHHH!!! You really need a photo gallery so we could see all the FISH you catch...we are very interested in the FISH you catch, and can't wait to see more :takephoto of the FISH you catch!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (8/16/2009)* had a hard time getting past the barracudas =/ they were super aggressive, jumping out of the water after my half snapper they left me to reel




Over the weekend we had about a 65-70lb cuda come in and throw a shoulder block on 40lb jack right at the side of the boat. Pushed the jack about 10" sideways. 



Just when I thought I had seen it all. 



It was something I really wish I had on tape, but happened so quickly there was never a chance.


----------



## Huntinman

Nice Snapper!! Congrats, Keep the reports coming!!


----------



## inshorecatch

Nice snapper :clap


----------



## TROUT03

YA.. NICE SNAPPER:bowdown:clap


----------



## TROUT03

WHAT DID YOU CATCH THE SNAPPER WITH?


----------



## Floppy

My thought exactly.............never even saw the Snapper! lol


----------



## Clay-Doh

Nice post...thanx! That is a stud of a snapper there!


----------



## Snatch it

Nice Snapper There!!! You Go Girl!!!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

I caught this one on a whole cigar minnow  Not tellin how tho.


----------



## kennyb

That is a fine snapper.

KennyB

www.fishingmgc.net


----------



## T

No offense on your fishing, but I had to look three times before I ever noticed the fish!


----------



## Ajerv

If I am completely wrong, I apologize.........these three posts show a great lady fisherpeson with three of the biggest fish around, one allegedly caught from a tiny dingy launched from the beach. ....and all those replies!............ Has anyone wondered about whether the photos have been set up maybe by photoshop? Even so, these are great posts and eye popping subjects. Just wondering......do not want to make anyone mad by just wondering!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

> *Ajerv (9/2/2009)*If I am completely wrong, I apologize.........these three posts show a great lady fisherpeson with three of the biggest fish around, one allegedly caught from a tiny dingy launched from the beach. ....and all those replies!............ Has anyone wondered about whether the photos have been set up maybe by photoshop? Even so, these are great posts and eye popping subjects. Just wondering......do not want to make anyone mad by just wondering!


Wow, are you really that intimidated by a little girl catching big fish? Want video next time? Or maybe photos of my freezer. How bout a public display of my fishing skills. Just let me know. Also if you know someone that can work that kind ofmagic on photoshop I need a website built. ; )


----------



## JoeZ

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Also if you know someone that can work that kind ofmagic on photoshop I need a website built. ; )*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I can, give me a shout.
> 
> I had similar thought when you posted about the mahi. No motor on the boat, no blood, kinda seemed weird. But then someone (Turtle I think) kinda backed you up so I let it go.
> 
> Girls can fish too and I hope my daughter grows up to enjoy it as much as you do.*
Click to expand...


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

> *JoeZ (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *AQUA HUNTRESS (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Also if you know someone that can work that kind ofmagic on photoshop I need a website built. ; )*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I can, give me a shout.
> 
> I had similar thought when you posted about the mahi. No motor on the boat, no blood, kinda seemed weird. But then someone (Turtle I think) kinda backed you up so I let it go.
> 
> Girls can fish too and I hope my daughter grows up to enjoy it as much as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I had disassembled most of my boat while waiting on some nice person to come by and take my pic. I have a little yamaha 4 stroke for it and there was plenty of blood in my cooler. It amazes me that just cause its unusual for a girl to like fishing that you automaticly accuse me of bing a liar. Kinda hurts guys. But oh well....Guess I'll just have to keep proving myself. I'm gonna attempt to post video next time of the fish floping around in my boat. Hows that?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris V

I wouldn't take too much offense. Chances are the ones who will call you a liar only do it cause the are jealous or because all they do is lie themselves.

Keep posting reports, don't let the few idiots keep you from fully enjoying this forum or fishing


----------



## JoeZ

Not because you're a girl (woman really) but because of the scene more or less.

If a guy posts a pic of him and a dolphin, no motor on a boat and it's pretty spotless, I'm still thinking the same.

Like I said, hope my girl grows up to have your drive when it comes to fishing. And, if you do get video, pop it up on anglertube.com for all to see.

Keep up the good reports.


----------



## WW2

She has been posting pics and reports since the middle of last year. I guess no one noticed until the bikini came out. lol

Grats on catching some nice fish and half of the fishing forum to boot.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

> *JoeZ (9/2/2009)*Not because you're a girl (woman really) but because of the scene more or less.
> 
> If a guy posts a pic of him and a dolphin, no motor on a boat and it's pretty spotless, I'm still thinking the same.
> 
> Like I said, hope my girl grows up to have your drive when it comes to fishing. And, if you do get video, pop it up on anglertube.com for all to see.
> 
> Keep up the good reports.


Thanks, I needed that, I love fishing way too much to feel like crap over something so small. I was about to pull my posts. I see what you're saying. I've just been treated like a moron by alot of men who assume all kinds of things.


----------



## JoeZ

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (9/2/2009)*Not because you're a girl (woman really) but because of the scene more or less.
> 
> If a guy posts a pic of him and a dolphin, no motor on a boat and it's pretty spotless, I'm still thinking the same.
> 
> Like I said, hope my girl grows up to have your drive when it comes to fishing. And, if you do get video, pop it up on anglertube.com for all to see.
> 
> Keep up the good reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I needed that, I love fishing way too much to feel like crap over something so small. I was about to pull my posts. I see what you're saying. I've just been treated like a moron by alot of men who assume all kinds of things.
Click to expand...

Well, you're an attractive blonde woman, you must be dumb, right?

Keep on keeping on, ou're doing better than the majority of this forum no doubt.


----------



## 4wahoo

It's freakin' hilarious that just because there is a pretty woman holding the fish that anyone would doubt that she caught it! Come on, if it was an over weight ******* there would be no doubts. Keep up the good work and this sport would be a whole lot better if there were more women like you involved.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

> *4wahoo (9/2/2009)*It's freakin' hilarious that just because there is a pretty woman holding the fish that anyone would doubt that she caught it! Come on, if it was an over weight ******* there would be no doubts. Keep up the good work and this sport would be a whole lot better if there were more women like you involved.


Thanks


----------



## bluffman2

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (9/2/2009)*Not because you're a girl (woman really) but because of the scene more or less.
> 
> If a guy posts a pic of him and a dolphin, no motor on a boat and it's pretty spotless, I'm still thinking the same.
> 
> Like I said, hope my girl grows up to have your drive when it comes to fishing. And, if you do get video, pop it up on anglertube.com for all to see.
> 
> Keep up the good reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I needed that, I love fishing way too much to feel like crap over something so small. I was about to pull my posts. I see what you're saying. I've just been treated like a moron by alot of men who assume all kinds of things.
Click to expand...

give em hell girl......keep up the good reports.....mighty fine catches you been getting!:bowdown


----------



## jw1973

Aqua, I am showing my 3 year old baby girl these pictures hoping she learns early that girls can jack up some fish too.


----------



## sumnat2

I think you fishing is great!!! I am impressed by your desire to get out there and handle everything yourself. The pics you posted were Great!!! Keep up the good work.

And PS: You really are very easy on the eyes.


----------



## konz

That's a hoss there. My girlfriend is getting to the point to where she is doing everything herself......although now all she wants to do is throw artificials.....lol


----------



## Phishinitis

Nice ah, em . . fish.


----------

